# Plasti dip fail



## CombatEngineerMic (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok so I did some reading and it seems that I may have made a big mistake. For starters I didn't have all the necessary tools. Didn't have an exacto knife to cut the areas that wouldn't break. And biggest of all I didn't wait 1-4 hours before I started peeling everything off. Can I salvage ''tis project and go back over the parts that are rolled and peeling or do I have to wait and peel every thing and start over? I swear YouTube makes everything look easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Helps to make sure the can of dip is fairly warm as well, and dip only needs to dry 10-15 mins between coats, and first 2-3 coats should be light and last 2-3 coats should be fairly wet coats. most people try to peel off excess before totally dry so that the good parts don't peel off, and be sure to over spray the edges a lot so that the excess comes off easier.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would think, if your careful, you would be able to respray the piece of chrome showing and roll the peeled piece into the wet area and it might stick. Just a thought.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You basically just need to wait and then start over.


----------



## CombatEngineerMic (Mar 4, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> You basically just need to wait and then start over.


Yeah that's what I've been thinking too. I'm going to actually pull the window trim off and do it inside rather than on the car. I can't seem to find anything on how to remove the grill. Anyone know where that might be posted? A link would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Good thinking on removing it. I can't imagine the grill is any harder than a few clips/tabs or screws.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I know when I used and I used tape to seal off the areas I didn't want painted I would remove the tape right after the last coat while it was still wet because the tape is a lot easier to get off while the plasti dip is still wet. If I waited for the plasti dip to dry and I pulled the tape off I usually took off a lot of the plasti dip off with it.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Removing the grill requires taking the front bumper off....


----------



## Wessel (Nov 18, 2015)

You need to do multiple wet coats. I normally do 4 coats on anything I do


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

cyclewild said:


> Removing the grill requires taking the front bumper off....



This is not true. In can be done carefully with a plastic trim removing tool. The main grille is held in place with tabs. The upper closed grille is held with screws that can be accessed from lifting up the flat plastic thats mounted to the upper radiator support. The lower grille on my RS is also held by tabs.​


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CombatEngineerMic said:


> Yeah that's what I've been thinking too. I'm going to actually pull the window trim off and do it inside rather than on the car.


I need to do the same thing and was pondering that. If you do it before me, please post some pictures.



CombatEngineerMic said:


> I can't seem to find anything on how to remove the grill. Anyone know where that might be posted? A link would be great.


As far as the grill is concerned, here are a few pictures.







































Eco Cruze Fog Light Install--Warning: Lots of pics!!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> I know when I used and I used tape to seal off the areas I didn't want painted I would remove the tape right after the last coat while it was still wet because the tape is a lot easier to get off while the plasti dip is still wet. If I waited for the plasti dip to dry and I pulled the tape off I usually took off a lot of the plasti dip off with it.


Thats what i did too. invest in some good painters tape and use newspaper to cover the larger areas. take your time don't rush it!!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> I know when I used and I used tape to seal off the areas I didn't want painted I would remove the tape right after the last coat while it was still wet because the tape is a lot easier to get off while the plasti dip is still wet. If I waited for the plasti dip to dry and I pulled the tape off I usually took off a lot of the plasti dip off with it.


Just reading that again - honestly I wasn't drunk when I wrote it just tired lol. 

What I was trying to say is I don't let the plasti-dip get too dry before I take the tape off. If I do I usually take a lot of the plasti-dip off with the tape. 

Don't know where my head was when I wrote that comment. :blink:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> Just reading that again - honestly I wasn't drunk when I wrote it just tired lol.
> 
> What I was trying to say is I don't let the plasti-dip get too dry before I take the tape off. If I do I usually take a lot of the plasti-dip off with the tape.
> 
> Don't know where my head was when I wrote that comment. :blink:


:signs015:ccasion14::stoner:ccasion14:hmy:


----------

